# Sigma 40 Trigger job



## yourboyblue (Sep 20, 2009)

Does anybody know a good gunsmith in Las Vegas that does triggers? :smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sigma triggers are a little funky. You will want a good gunsmith to look at it. I believe that S&W will do the job themselves if asked. Someone posted something to that effect here a while back. Check out some of the older Sigma posts. I'm sure it's in there somewhere along with another guy that sent his to a guy that he named in their post.

If you want to take a little off the trigger you can replace the striker spring and that will lighten it up some. Wolfe Spring sells sets of three for like $8.00 last I had looked. It's pretty easy to do and inexpensive. I did it to my 40VE and it did work well. I later did do a little stone work in the trigger later but really time will take care of that for you if you wait it out. Some will say you get light strikes with a lighter (striker) spring but I used a reduced spring in mine. I actually took a few more coils off the spring too while I was at it. I don't advise people doing that though. It's really not needed. The reduced spring will work well enough on it's own.I fired a ton of reloaded and factory ammo through that weapon before I sold it off trying to get to fewer pistols of the same caliber. A friend has my old one and uses it every week and it's still going great.

Anything other than that it pays to take it to a qualified gunsmith. Even doing that spring can get a little tricky. You have to be able to remove the plastic plate off the back of the slide. And remember. There's a striker under that cover with a spring. It will fly out if you're not careful.


----------



## saratj1 (Dec 20, 2009)

*trigger*

i saw a video on youtube now i feel knowledgeable about this subject, but my sigma 9 has a trigger job and i went through it myself checked stuff to see what was done. and it isnt anything you coulnd do yourself with a little patience and a small screw driver/punch and little polishing......search youtube for sigma trigger


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

S&W does not do free trigger jobs - but they will work on your 40VE if you call them and tell them that you have a very hard gritty feel to your trigger.

You need to call :

LSG Manufacturing
Ask for Frank Smith (owner)
10059 Hwy 1476
Comanche, TX 76442
(325) 885-2700
[email protected] 
www.lsgmfg.com

They are a S&W Factory Repair Shop.

They will tell you exactly how & what to do to ship your gun to them - S&W pays shipping both ways.

But they do not do free trigger jobs - it must have a long hard "gritty" trigger.

I hope this helps.

I sent mine in and it really improved my 40VE

:smt1099


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

First off, let me say that I wasn't very concerned about the pull weight of the Sigma 40. It's a little heavy, but I'm not shooting bullseye at 50 yds with it either. The "trigger job" I did on mine was more to clean up the gritty feeling that seems ubiquitous with these. I actually did it with a cheap set of jewelers' files and, wait for it... a three in one padded emery board for manicures! Plus, if you can pick your nose, you've got enough mechanical inclination to perform it yourself.

Assuming you've got the slide off, what you do is...
Push out the pin holding the trigger group in the frame. You CAN remove the pivot pin for the trigger its self, but it's not absolutely necessary and it's really more trouble than it's worth.

Once you've removed the sear assembly, carefully remove the pin that the sear connector (?) pivots on.

There are two pins that hold and guide the sear through the channel in the connecting arm. CAREFULLY remove them both. watch out for those two springs that just went flying. You're going to need those. 

There are a few things here you want to polish to a mirror finish. 
Both outside faces of the sear, left and right. 
The inside faces of the sear connecting arm.
The sear face its self, where it will come into contact with the striker

At this point, notice that I didn't mention polishing the rounded surface of the sear. That face is going to be in contact with the plastic shoulder of the sear group assembly. For now, leave it a bit rough so that it will lapp the plastic it's in contact with. After a few hundred rounds, mirror polish that too. 
Alternately, you could polish up the rounded sear face and the plastic, but I just didn't bother. 

The link between the trigger and the sear also needs to be polished, but it's only needed on the outside of the arm, where it's in contact with the frame. 

The only other spot that I really messed with is the face of the striker where the sear contacts it. 

Reassemble and fire at will.

Like I said, this isn't going to improve the pull weight at all, but it does significantly improve the feel of the trigger. Just keep in mind that because of the type of action the Sigma uses, it will always feel a little springy. Glocks are the same way, albeit not quite as bad.

On a related note, what WILL improve your pull weight, and for only FREE DOLLARS, is this...

When you have the sear separated from the connecting arm, you'll notice two springs that keep tension on the bottom of the sear. 

You COULD remove the smaller of the two. While I don't exactly "recommend" such a thing, it will drop your pull down to pretty impressive levels.


----------



## bigben09 (Dec 23, 2008)

what does a trigger job run, (price)???


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

bigben09 said:


> what does a trigger job run, (price)???


If it's done by S&W it doesn't cost anything.

But do not ask for a free trigger job - they do not do trigger jobs.

You need to call Frank Smith (see contact info above) or some other factory location and tell them that you have a very hard gritty feel to your trigger, and it is very difficult to pull.

They will fix that problem under warranty & pay for shipping both ways.

Don't ask for a free trigger job - they do not do trigger jobs.

:smt1099


----------

